# Borsa Bella fans?



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

To our members who have purchased or viewed the compelling Kindle bags from Borsa Bella - you may be interested in today's blog post, which features this fine small business:

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/thank-you-to-borsa-bella-maker-of.html


----------



## lindaandtheboys (Sep 9, 2010)

Melissa makes a first rate product plus she is just about the nicest person to deal with.  It'a pleasure spending money with her.  I have many of her products and have given them as gifts.  It's nice to see someone's hard work rewarded.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't think of Kindle accessories without thinking of Borsa Bella!  And she's been a supporter of KindleBoards with giveaways.  Love her!

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I adore borsabella and Melissa so happy for her success


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a lovely Borsa Bella bag I use as a purse.  I'm NOT a girly-girl at all, I haven't carried a purse in years.  I saw it on her website though and immediately had to have it.  I love it, couldn't be any happier with it.  When I had problems using a discount that was offered she was wonderful about helping me.  So count me as a big fan!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with all comments here! Definitely a Borsa Bella fan!!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered a black kindle bag because I thought it would be perfect as a small handbag on a recent cruise. I ended up using it all the time! So well made and it arrived to me in Australia so quickly! Thanks Melissa.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of you may not have received this: Melissa is offering 15% off, with the coupon code below, from now through Thursday. 2 days only!

15% off and FREE SHIPPING

Use coupon code at checkout: StockUp

This will be the last big sale before Christmas so stock up now. Sale ends Thursday 11/15/12...US addresses only, however international orders will get a free gift instead of free shipping. Sale Not applicable on custom design changes (i.e., extra pockets). Can be used on custom fabric changes though. (i.e., no sewing/design
change, just fabric change is okay).

For each $50 you spend (after the sale price is applied) you'll get a FREE CATCH ALL BAG, (http://www.borsabella.com/accessories/catchall-bags/category/11/catch-all-bags/accessories), retail value $13.50. (Please write in the Message To Seller at checkout which fabrics you want for your FREE gift(s).)

View More ( http://www.borsabella.com )

Borsa Bella


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course i'm a day (or 2 or 3) late... 

I need two bags too - guess I will have to wait.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

What a nice article!  I have a few of her bags.. I always feel that my Kindle is so much more secure in all that padding!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love my Borsa Bella bag.  

If you have Facebook follow her page.  She posts specials quite often. 
deb


----------

